# IMAGINE if Uber had a feature for filtering out requests for LOW RATED restaurants



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Apparently in some markets, Uber for pax allows partners to filter out requests from low rated riders.

I only do Uber Eats and WISH I could set this for low rated restaurants, according to ratings from drivers, not customers. Drivers would happy to rate the restaurants more on how they treat us if this was a thing.

The picture in my head of the restaurant manager standing in front of the tablet with three orders on the tablet that still say searching for a driver many minutes after the order has been completed and the concerned look on their face just makes my day. "I wonder why I can't get any drivers to pick up".

Geez, I don't know Ahole. Make us wait outside for orders in the rain with no shelter when parking is really far away. No restroom use for drivers. Not starting on orders until we arrive. Making us swipe we received the order before giving it to us or you threaten to falsely report us for being unprofessional. Leaving your tablet on to accept orders while you are closed. Yelling at us when we open the bag to check after you consistently miss items and we get downrated by customers because of it. YEA!!! No drivers for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

It doesn't take much to destroy a restaurant using online reviews.


----------



## Nosoupforyou (Feb 3, 2018)

The Jax said:


> The picture in my head of the restaurant manager standing in front of the tablet with three orders on the tablet that still say searching for a driver many minutes after the order has been completed and the concerned look on their face just makes my day. "I wonder why I can't get any drivers to pick up".


Nobody cares so you have to pick and choose what is best for you. Don't forget you have to mitigate bad ratings as a delivery driver just as you do as when delivering people. Do what is best for you, cancel those rude ones and move on the better ones. Yes sometimes you have to wait. But you don't have to be treated like trash, just cancel it and move on. "Excessive waiting time" is your best friend.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

The Jax said:


> Apparently in some markets, Uber for pax allows partners to filter out requests from low rated riders.
> 
> I only do Uber Eats and WISH I could set this for low rated restaurants, according to ratings from drivers, not customers. Drivers would happy to rate the restaurants more on how they treat us if this was a thing.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, the board only allows me to give you one like.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

The Jax said:


> Apparently in some markets, Uber for pax allows partners to filter out requests from low rated riders.
> 
> I only do Uber Eats and WISH I could set this for low rated restaurants, according to ratings from drivers, not customers. Drivers would happy to rate the restaurants more on how they treat us if this was a thing.
> 
> ...


Great idea. I like it.

I would immediately start to give bad ratings to the restaurants that provide me with the most profitable offers.

Scare off the competition.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I like declining actively/manually. It gives me great satisfaction of knowing, that I choose to NOT waste my time. : )


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

The Jax said:


> Apparently in some markets, Uber for pax allows partners to filter out requests from low rated riders.
> 
> I only do Uber Eats and WISH I could set this for low rated restaurants, according to ratings from drivers, not customers. Drivers would happy to rate the restaurants more on how they treat us if this was a thing.
> 
> ...


Learn your market.

Experiment, learn and adapt.

Help restaurants to adapt, which you claim is your prior expertise.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Learn your market.
> 
> Experiment, learn and adapt.
> 
> Help restaurants to adapt, which you claim is your prior expertise.


In a driver capacity, restaurants look at me like they look at you. I am to not help to restaurants as a driver. You can suggest all you want. They look at you like an unequal. You should know THAT being a driver.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> It doesn't take much to destroy a restaurant using online reviews.


When I have an issue with a restaurant I have no problem leaving a Google review regarding the issue and how they treat Uber drivers. I have done two now. One corrected the issue, the other I'm sure went unnoticed by the restaurant, however it has several thumbs up now.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

The Jax said:


> In a driver capacity, restaurants look at me like they look at you. I am to not help to restaurants as a driver. You can suggest all you want. They look at you like an unequal. You should know THAT being a driver.


Don't care what restaurant employees think.

Even for the upscale restaurants, I'm making more money, net, per shift than they are.

By the way, less than one half of one percent of restaurants treat me with disrespect.

What are you doing wrong?

I wait patiently for orders, tell them I gonna go have a smoke and I'll be back. The wonders of prop. 22 in CA.


----------

